# Which brand name Wood Pellets to buy.  Plus adding a Smoker Tube to your grill.



## Tim P. (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello all,

I went through some older articles talking about wood pellet brands. Seems like many of you like Lumberjack. I have been using Camp Chef & Traeger but after reading here, not the best brand to use. I just don't seem to taste or smell the wood flavor like Hickory. 

So that leads me to the other question since I am reading about it, the Smoker Tubes. Is this the way to go in my Camp Chef, adding a Smoker Tube for my Brisket, Boston Butt..etc.., to increase smoke level??

I also read your ideas about Fillers in some brands. Seems like you say Lumberjack is one that uses No Fillers. What other brand names.

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## Bytor (Jun 1, 2020)

I started using Lumberjack and Cooking Pellets after going through the Rec Tec bags that came with my smoker.  They both work well and have no fillers or flavoring added.  They seem to burn up just like the RT blend.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 1, 2020)

A-MAZE-N pellets burn great and very clean.


----------



## bregent (Jun 1, 2020)

Tim P. said:


> So that leads me to the other question since I am reading about it, the Smoker Tubes. Is this the way to go in my Camp Chef, adding a Smoker Tube for my Brisket, Boston Butt..etc.., to increase smoke level??



Could be, but I would try a 100% hickory pellet like LumberJack or Cookin' Pellets before going that route. That gives enough smoke flavor for me.  A lot of folks add additional smoke generators, like the pellet tube, to add more smoke flavor. Personally, I don't care for the flavor those add.


----------



## Tim P. (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks for idea, I will give them a try.



normanaj said:


> A-MAZE-N pellets burn great and very clean.


----------



## Tim P. (Jun 1, 2020)

bregent said:


> Could be, but I would try a 100% hickory pellet like LumberJack or Cookin' Pellets before going that route. That gives enough smoke flavor for me.  A lot of folks add additional smoke generators, like the pellet tube, to add more smoke flavor. Personally, I don't care for the flavor those add.


Thanks also for the tip, now I  have some good options.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 2, 2020)

Tim P. said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I went through some older articles talking about wood pellet brands. Seems like many of you like Lumberjack. I have been using Camp Chef & Traeger but after reading here, not the best brand to use. I just don't seem to taste or smell the wood flavor like Hickory.
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

I dont run a pellet smoker/grill but if I did I would run the cheapest pellets i could for fuel and run an AMNPS tube with Lumberjack for smoke flavor.


----------



## forktender (Jun 2, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I dont run a pellet smoker/grill but if I did I would run the cheapest pellets i could for fuel and run an AMNPS tube with Lumberjack for smoke flavor.


That's what I do when I can't find Lumberjacks for $9.00 a bag at Dick's with the price match deal I use the Rural King website for prices.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jun 2, 2020)

I have run "Cookin Pellets" brand pellets for some time now without any issues. they burn pretty clean in my unit.
Smoke tubes are great for adding smoke to a slow cooked meal on any grill!


----------



## Bytor (Jun 2, 2020)

bregent said:


> Could be, but I would try a 100% hickory pellet like LumberJack or Cookin' Pellets before going that route. That gives enough smoke flavor for me.  A lot of folks add additional smoke generators, like the pellet tube, to add more smoke flavor. Personally, I don't care for the flavor those add.


I just started my first bag of 100% Hickory Cooking Pellets.  I have been getting blends for the most part with a 100% apple mash from LJ from time to time.  I really like the flavor of the Hickory.


----------

